# Metallic/Sequined Ballet Flats



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm going shopping in Calgary, I think on January 1st, and one of the things I'd love to buy are either sequined, or metallic ballet flats! I absolutely LOVE them, yet I have yet to find a pair. So, if you've seen any in Canadian stores, it'd be great if you posted! Also, I reallyyy want coloured metallic ballet flats, so if you know a place? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sephirias (Dec 20, 2005)

old navy have sequinned ones = )


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 21, 2005)

i think target still has their metallic ones. if you guys have a target up there i would check them out


----------



## rubixio (Dec 26, 2005)

yeehawwww



I just got those in green. They are awesomeness and beyond sparkly. I love them. Too bad they dont come in red though.


----------



## valley (Jan 4, 2006)

well.. since we're talking 'in Canada'....  I dont remember Aldo having any... neither did Transit, or Sterling... Payless might still have some... and I'm pretty sure I saw some in Walmart clearance, or Old Navy.  Let us know if you found anything nice


----------



## Bexx (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought some great sequin ones at Jolene. (They carry almost all the same as Sterlilng). I love them. Hope they still have em!


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 14, 2006)

American Eagle has some that are on sale... 










I bought the tan ones and they hurt my feet. I don't like flats, fashion or not =(


----------



## Glitter (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## so_siqqq (Jan 31, 2006)

Old Navy has really good ones. And they're pretty cheap. I have the all silver sequin ones and the black and silver sequined ones. But I don't think they sell them anymore.


----------



## maianne (Jan 31, 2006)

Not sure if you've already found some, but I got my gold metallic ballet flats from Aritzia (I'm in Calgary).  It's likely that they no longer carry them, but they do often carry very pretty flats - and reasonably priced if you luck out & get them on sale.


----------



## pugpug (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_yeehawwww



I just got those in green. They are awesomeness and beyond sparkly. I love them. Too bad they dont come in red though._

 

those are awesome!!

also, glitter, you may want to check target, banana republic and gap as well. basically everyone has them!  i'm sure payless will have them too as well.  you may want to check online first to see which pairs you wnat to check out IRL.  have fun!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I think those are sooo cute!! Plus, I can wear them to school!


----------

